# Cracked dry hands



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

OK, here's my problem. My day job is school substitute teacher and computer repair guy. When I work with wood, my fingers crack open- very painful. It is not an allergic reation but just drying out- I guess I need more callouses. Anyway, could anyone recommend a good moisturizer/hand cream. Ive tried Cornhusker's lotion, Vaseline, Working Hands, Neutragena (sp) and Nexcare. None seems to do much good. 
Thanks,
Lew


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

Hi Lew,

I use Burt's Bees coconut foot creme. I have the same problem. Wood seems to draw the oils out of my skin and I am left with cracks on my hands and fingers. But this only helps when I am not handling a lot of wood. When I am spending a lot of time in the shop, like you said, this doesn't help very much.

To tell you the truth I have given up on finding a "cure". It is just something that I have resigned myself to living with. One recommended treatment is a nightly water soak to hydrate the dry skin followed by application of petroleum jelly. Way too much trouble for me.


----------



## sIKE (Feb 14, 2008)

I know doctors and nurses who wash there hands quite often have problems with thier hands cracking also. They often use a product named Kerodex, it is OTC but you might have to get your pharmassts to order it for you. I am not sure that it is going to work in this application but thought that I would pass it on.


----------



## jeffthewoodwacker (Dec 26, 2007)

Try using Bag Balm. This is an old farm remedy that we used all the time in the winter months. If your hands are really cracked put it on before bed and wear a pair of gloves. You can ask a pharmacist to order it for you or find it at a farm store.


----------



## Betsy (Sep 25, 2007)

Lotions are good, and you should use one of your choice often. Many types of things we handle on a daily basis and the number of times we wash our hands really wear on our skin. But no lotion will take the place of being well hydrated to help ward off those cracked, dry hands. If you are not drinking water, you should load up and see the difference in your skin.

Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Jojo (Jul 11, 2007)

The best I've ever tried is a shea butter thing from "L'Occitaine en Provence". You can get it here. It is pretty expensive but it's worth it's weight in curly maple. Good thing also is that it isn't really sticky and easy to absorb by the skin.


----------



## FrankA (Jan 20, 2008)

I have the same problem and have tried all the lotions. I found this stuff at a farm supply store and swear by it now. O'Keeffe's Working Hands. Here is a link to it on amazon.
http://www.amazon.com/OKeeffes-03500-Working-Hands-Creme/dp/B0002QBMN6
It says on the jar Guaranteed Relief for hands and feet that crack and split.
It works

Just found it cheaper on e-bay
http://cgi.ebay.com/OKEEFFES-WORKING-HANDS-CREAM-3-4-OZ-JAR-NEW_W0QQitemZ350008678651QQihZ022QQcategoryZ36432QQtcZphotoQQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp1742.m153.l1262


----------



## Josh (Aug 14, 2007)

I use diaper rash medicine anytime I get a crack. It won't rub in so there is a period where you have the medicine on your fingers. Gloves work well here. If you can get past the fact you are rubbing diaper rash medicine on your hands, you'll be happy with how well it works. There isn't a better product out there for cracks when you factor in price.

If you are using a lotion avoid ones with alcohol in them. They will only make the problem worse.


----------



## Mario (Apr 23, 2007)

Thank you all for the info and lew for the post, great info.


----------



## Tangle (Jul 21, 2007)

I have a similar problem when working leather. The tannin in the wet leather starts to work on my fingers. I usually fill a crack full of Neosporin and put on a bandaid. Corn Huskers will help as will Bag Balm.


----------



## MrWoody (Jan 25, 2008)

Another bag balm source.
http://www.leevalley.com/garden/page.aspx?c=2&cat=2,42551&p=10255


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

Thanks Everyone! I really appreciate you all taking the time to help me. You can be sure I'm going to try your suggestions.
Lew


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

I've used cornhuskers and Bag Balm. The Story on Bag-Balm was farmers used it on milking cows and they were amazed that their hands didn't crack so all of the farmer's wives starting using it. I believe that I've bought it at WalMart also.


----------



## Al_Killian (Feb 15, 2008)

When I turned wrenches for a living, I would use corn husk lotion. Gasoline a deisel fuel are major causes of dry skin. The lotion made a huge differnce.


----------

